# True Detective !



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

If you not seen this youre missing out, outstanding series scored 9.4 and should be a 10, Dark and Haunting, 
Great soundtrack..

Matthew McConaughey ... Detective Rust Cohle
Woody Harrelson ... Detective Marty Hart

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2356777/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Readily avail on Torr...

Theme


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Not seen it but going to give it a go. Cheers


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

Saw the first season. Dark it is. Liked it.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331189&highlight=True+detective


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Outstanding series. Season 2 is coming next year.

I would recommend "Hannibal" too. It is a good one too.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Add it too the top ser ever made list, hope ser 2 is as good...if same actors...

Another hard hitting gang ser Romanzo Criminale, subbed tho..worth a look..

Ray Donovan ser 2, describe him as a fixer, lots of plots...
see ser 1 tho..
Classy !

The Strains, wicked sci fi...ser 1... Chilling

goto torrentroom for any you want..need help pm me..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I got to about episode 5 and gave up, i found it very slow, perhaps it got better but i lost interest.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Shaun, maybe the genre doesnt ring your bell, but Matthew McConaughey character alone is exceptional, but if you seen up to ep 4, then i cant help you, The IMDB says it all, its deep and dark..a 10 all day long, try again..mebe ?

few others if not..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved this series watched last month Back to Back great stuff i also loved the extras the fact they really went at it for the fight outside the police station and McConaughey had hidden speakers and had the sound guys play rocky theme to get Woody pumped and really did make contact...:lol:

Always impressed with McConaughey interpretations and does some fantastic characters in movies and series and he owned this show but Harrelson had some really good performances also.

Just watched series 1 of the BBC series in the Flesh and half way through series two and the scripting is really deep in that and is a great twist on the Zombie theme really enjoying that.


----------



## zoomzoom80 (Aug 6, 2014)

Excellent show. Hope they both come back for Season 2. McConaughey has hinted he's open to it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought it had already been announced that series 2 would be completely different actors?


----------

